# Redirekt eine kompletten URL inkl Pfad und Parameter



## bluex (1. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich experimentiere seit Tagen rum wie ich eine stinknormale URL mit einem Unterverzeichnis und einem Parameter umleiten kann.

Der Pfad sieht so aus: /2005/content.php?id=2

Und umgeleitet werden soll nach: /seite.html

Habe via htaccess bereits einis probiert aber nichts funktioniert wie gewünscht.
Hat vieleicht noch jemand einen Tip?


MfG
blueX


----------



## zerix (4. November 2012)

Hallo, 

hast du es mal mit rewrite versucht?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## erik s. (5. November 2012)

Ja, generell die Frage; Wie genau sehen deine Versuche aus? Und was willst tatsächlich bezwecken?

Willst du, dass ein Besucher, der die Seite /2005/content.php?id=2 aufruft, auf /seite.html umgeleitet wird oder willst du, dass ein Besucher, der die URI /seite.html aufruft tatsächlich /2005/content.php?id=2 zu sehen bekommt?

Der erste Fall ließe sich mittels Aufruf der header-Funktion in PHP realisieren.
Der zweite Fall bedarf einer Rewrite-Regel, wie von zerix schon angesprochen.


----------

